# Would You Join a Free Website that Delivered Custom Woodworking Jobs to You?



## packernation2016 (Aug 11, 2015)

We're in the starting stages of developing a web company that targets milleniel-age Americans, and allows them to "design" the custom-built, handcrafted, reclaimed wood furniture item they want, the order for which is then shot out to a member of our USA independent reclaimed woodworkers who makes the item and ships it to the customer for delivery within 4 weeks. At this point, we'd love ANY input from independent reclaimed woodworkers! We want to know if this would interest you? What problems do you foresee? What questions or concerns would you have? Here's a little more detail on the process/thinking:
WHY THIS TARGET MARKET? Milleniel Americans purchase on-average 4 items of furniture a year via an online resource at an average of $500. an item. They are more eco-conscious than older Americans (they love sustainably-sourced goods like reclaimed wood!) and they are more adamant that their furniture purchases reflect their individual personalities (they love to have a hand/say in the design of everything from their pizzas to their cars.) They're also willing to pay more for furniture that meets their desires.
HOW DO BUYERS "DESIGN" THEIR ITEM? The website would have thousands of pre-set options that are easily organized in a hierarchy of choices, kind of like ordering a Domino's pizza online! First, they'd choose the item from a range of all furniture items (say, a bench), then they'd choose a style from all of the bench styles (say, a modern bench), then they'd choose a specific design from within the modern bench choices (say, the CLARISSA-a simple seat with hairpin iron legs), then they'd choose the type of reclaimed wood they desire (say, reclaimed walnut), then they'd choose the finish from all the finish choices for the walnut CLARISSA (say, espresso) and lastly, they'd select the size or input exact dimensions. VOILA! They've just "designed" the item of their dreams! They'll even be able to scan and upload an image of the room in which the furniture item will be placed, and "place" their designed item into their room to see what it'll look like. They'll be able to share this shot with anyone online to get feedback before they order, if they desire.
HOW DO I GET THE JOB?
Immediately after placement, the order is emailed to our member who has the wood desired in stock, has agreed to make the type of item they desire, and who is nearest to the buyer's location. The maker then has 4 weeks in which to complete the item. If there's two or more makers who "tie" for the project, the job goes to the member with the highest past-client reviews.
HOW DOES THE ITEM GET TO THE BUYER?
If you're within 50 miles of the buyer, our delivery service shows up, packs it up and delivers it for you. If you're further away, our shipping partner shows up to pack, pickup and deliver your piece. Either way, the buyer pays for the cost of shipping.
HOW DO I GET PAID?
As soon as the item is picked up, the shipper alerts us and we deposit funds into your Paypal or bank account.
HOW DO YOU GET PAID?
We take a commision on each piece, from 20% for smaller orders down to 5% for more expensive orders.
HOW DO I JOIN?
Once you've contacted us, you'll go through a simple online sustainable-sourcing certification process, upload a few images of your work with descriptions for our review, and once-approved, you'll upload your personal profile onto our site.
CAN I SUBMIT MY OWN DESIGNS?
Yes, and once approved, they'll be added to our online catalog.
HOW WILL POTENTIAL BUYERS FIND THE WEBSITE?
We'll support the company with massive 360-degree targeted marketing efforts and promotional partnerships.
WHAT HAPPENS IF THE BUYER WANTS TO RETURN AN ITEM?
Our company will buy back the item and ship it to our warehouse. We'll catalog it and offer a section on our website for buyers to purchase these "pre-designed" items at a discount.
ANYTHING ELSE?
Yes! A portion of the profits from each item will go towards supporting a national charity, such as Habitat for Humanity, or if we find our makers strongly support another charity, that's what we'll go with!
SOOOOOOOOOOO! What do you think? Is this something you'd be interested in? We're not asking for a commitment, just your thoughts--ANY thoughts--you might have on this new company.
THANKS IN ADVANCE for your time!


----------



## davezedlee (Feb 22, 2016)

SPAM or SPAM?

maybe SPAM?

how about some SPAM?

do you do SPAM?


----------



## packernation2016 (Aug 11, 2015)

This isn't SPAM!!!!!!!!! We are 100% seeking input from independent woodworkers on the business concept! We ARE NOT SELLING ANYTHING! JEESH! We don't even offer the name of the company! HOW COULD THIS BE SPAM? Did you READ it?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


????


----------



## packernation2016 (Aug 11, 2015)

If we receive positive feedback and helpful critiques, we can make this a reality, which would mean thousands of independent woodworkers, LIKE TONS OF PEOPLE HERE, could benefit! ALL we are seeking is input! If it turns out this is NOT something independent woodworkers would be interested in, then we kill the process now, before we put more of our time and money into it.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a very innovative idea Bruce, and a bit quick to judge Dave, my fellow Canuck.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think many experienced cabinetmakers or furniture makers will start custom work without a deposit or release a job until the final payment is confirmed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Unique idea good luck.


----------



## packernation2016 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good point. So, maybe a 50% DEPOsit upon receipt of order, and an email confirmation of payment release when the shipper arrives and confirms the item is ready for shipping?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Good point. So, maybe a 50% DEPOsit upon receipt of order, and an email confirmation of payment release when the shipper arrives and confirms the item is ready for shipping?
> 
> - Bruce Lemler


That could work.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

It is an interesting idea. I wish you the best of luck as this might be just the ticket for some woodworkers.


----------



## packernation2016 (Aug 11, 2015)

THANKS! Truly appreciate your supportive words.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I would be concerned about 3 things:

1) Do your customers realize how much "custom" woodworking should and does cost? Are they expecting mass produced furniture pricing? Is that $500 average sale base on custom commissioned work or mass produced furniture from overseas?

2) LTL Freight shipping, unless you have a good solution for the exorbitant cost of small scale freight shipping , this will be a deal breaker for many of your customers. If the table cost $1000, are they willing to pay $500 shipping?

3) Also, is "reclaimed" simply a matter of aesthetics, or are we talking actual previously used, reclaimed and repurposed lumber? How should an individual woodworker go about sourcing and maintaining a consistent supply of reclaimed walnut, cherry etc?

Lot's of details that need development on this.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Also, what value are you adding to the market vs something like custommade.com ?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Who prices the jobs?
How do you guarantee quality, I see a lot of problems (at least until you have select builders) you'll be buying back a lot of furniture. How do you deal with the builder when their is conflict with the item.
Professional are going to demand top prices for their work, especially when they only get a piece here or their.
That on top of that, shipping costs is going to be a big factor when it comes to making the sale.
A portion of who's profit goes to charity? From your commission?

I think you have a lot of work to get something like this to take off. 
Best of Luck!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Find me the customer then the wood.Im a woodworker that's what I do.I don't like meeting my customers.Sounds to good to be true.
Aj Aka the unknowncraftman


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

*Millennial* If you're going to target them, better learn to spell it, because they can. It also reflects poorly upon you as a business owner, gives the impression you might be sloppy or careless. Otherwise, best of luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

These are the same folks that post on social media links to " make your own furniture with pallets for under 20 bucks"...yeah, they want something for nothing. I have dealt with quite a few of them, I'll take old money any day. I wish you luck, but foresee lots of heartache.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it's an interesting idea. I wouldn't be interested simply due to the effort and cost of sourcing a consistent supply of reclaimed lumber. I think if you can figure out the shipping costs, it could work.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

who sets MY wages constructing CUSTOM MADE furniture?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't deal with reclaimed lumber unless it is supplied by the client. Stocking inventory in anticipation of future jobs is too expensive and sourcing reclaimed materials on the fly is too time-consuming to do on short notice. That brings me to the biggest problem I foresee which is how to guarantee a reliable source of reclaimed materials. Internet sales conducted with an on-demand sales model requires inventory tracking of some sort.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's likely to appeal to woodworkers but your buyers
will tend to be picky and cause all kinds of problems.

Custom woodworking is kind of not a fun business, it's
fraught with unforeseen variables and unrealistic client
expectations. What you're proposing may have some
appeal but after all the development work is done
you may find that your business model can't compete
on price with other supply sources in this instant gratification
seeking marketplace.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Good luck.
Gerald


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I really like the idea and would consider making something. The target consumer is iffy in my mind. My kids are millennials and doing very well. They would rather pick something up used at Boomerangs, Goodwill, or free from the side of the road. I think this approach would seem pricey to most of them. It may attract some more established kids who are past the initial shock of monthly mortgage and are looking to add some comfort to the house.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't be interested in participating for a number of reasons, but here are some honest thoughts about it:

- Overall, I think the idea is unique enough to have some appeal, but it will need to be very carefully crafted
- You need to define very clearly what the commission scale is for you, where the money for the charity is coming from, how things get priced out, etc.
- When it comes to reclaimed wood, there is such a wide variety of it out there that there is a very high likelihood that the customer will have one thing in mind and will get something totally different, therefore creating a very high risk of return
- Don't just stop at reclaimed wood, but make it an option
- I think inventory tracking will be a nightmare. If you have builders who are independent contractors to you and that do other work as well, how are you going to keep track of what they have at any given time?
- For things like your example with hairpin iron legs, there are many different styles, how do you guarantee that the style a particular builder uses is identical to what you show? Same thing goes for stains, dyes, glazes, etc.
- How do you manage quality control?


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting idea, you have put a lot of thought into this and you have some great ideas, but I think the business plan needs some work.

The social media savvy generation you are targeting also happens to be very fickle when it comes to fads and 4 weeks is an eternity to them. What is to prevent them from either changing their design during the construction phase, or changing their mind about the purchase because they found something they like better at this month's trendy consignment shop? Will your woodworkers be left with half finished pieces? A warehouse can fill up with returned furniture REAL fast.

I worked in retail for 10 years - fine jewelry - dealing with those Millennials when they were getting engaged - we had to certify the diamonds as "non-conflict", the gold as "environmentally friendly mined", and the jewelry maker was not a sweatshop in a developing country. A custom piece could take up to 4 weeks from computer design to finished ring with customer approval of each step of the process. I lost track of the number of customers who demanded a refund of their "non-refundable" deposit because they found something they liked better someplace else ( No they will not stop looking after they make a down payment, because until they are actually in possession of the finished piece it is not real to them.) Even if they manage to take possession of the finished piece it is not over - there are uncountable details that were different in the computer rendering that must be changed for them to be 100% satisfied - and they are still shopping at other stores. And then you fix every detail and they still return it because they need the money for a trip to Bali, or Fiji, or Tonga, or whatever tropical island is THE place to go this season. All deposits are refundable when there is a lawyer in the family and someone else is a blogger with 10,000,000 followers - just try removing a bad customer review from the internet.

I think you need some more market research. Best of luck in your endeavor.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought Millennials were jobless and still living at home? How can they buy furniture without income and why would they need furniture while still living at home?


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Not to rain on your parade but… This sounds pretty much like custommade.com. How are you really any different?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Maybe it's me but I do not understand why everyone thinks that because a portion of the proceeds go to a charity that the product is better? Based upon my personal research by offering a product with a donation attached and the same product with no donation, there was no difference in the sales. People would by the product and not realize that there was a donation involved. The surveys showed that people bought the product because they liked the product. The donation did not figure into the decision.

Instead of promoting a charitable organization, how about promoting the fact that your company is helping many independent people start and maintain their business. I feel that this would be a better marketing advantage as you can push the independent struggling worker angle.

I would also have concerns about stocking wood in anticipation of orders that may never come.

I also have concerns about the 4 weeks. Since I am busy with other orders, I may not be able to guarantee the 4 weeks completion time.

Concerning the shipping, who is going to pay for the crating and boxing of the project.

I would also want to see a list of the pricing to determine if I feel that the price that I am getting for the project is profitable enough for me. Or would I be better to push the job back and finish the higher paying ones that I already have.

Another problem is that you expect many different independent craftsmen to build things all the same way from NY to CA and in between. When you offer a product that is to be made and shipped on a national basis, it has to be consistently made the same way and look the same way to every person who buys it no matter who makes it. I can make it one way and you make it another. While they may look similar, mine will look better (insert ego here) because the way that I make it is slightly different than yours. How do you explain that to the customer with them buying in that there will be a difference? If they find that the second one is better, what will they do about the first one? Would they want to return it or have the first one redone to match the second?

I think that if you solve these problems along with limiting the designs in the beginning, it might work.

Just a lot of questions that come to my head.


----------



## Puffball (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds a bit like - http://www.custommade.com


----------

